# Firefox: Download "speichern unter..." führt zu Crash



## zeromancer (30. April 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Seit kurzem bemerke ich einen kleinen, aber sehr nervigen Fehler im Firefox.
Immer, wenn die "Speichern unter" Dialogbox erscheint (bei Download-Links), dann schmiert mir der Browser sowas von ab, dass man ihn erst nach Minuten aus der Prozessliste kicken kann.
Als Extensions habe ich Switch Proxy und die Tabextensions.
Alles lief aber bis vor ein paar Wochen völlig einwandfrei. Meine Version ist 1.0.1, weil ich schon downgegraded habe (von 1.0.3).

Kennt das Problem jemand und gibts dafür eine Abhilfe? Es nervt tierisch...


----------

